# Umbilical hernia



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm totally bummed out. I found out last night that Olive has a small umbilical hernia probably from the mom pulling her umilical cord to hard. The breeder told me it was small and she has had a couple of puppies with the same thing and it healed on it's own. She said my vet would need to monitor it and since we're having her spayed at 6 months could fix it then.

I don't know what to think. I love her already, but it's not ideal to get a puppy you know as a health issue. My husband is very logical and told me he doesn't want this puppy. There are 2 other puppies from a lighter litter to choose from, but it would break my heart to just toss Olive aside like that. 

Does anyone have experience with this? I don't mind if it's fixed when she is spayed since then it wouldn't be a lot of extra cost, but if it's something that is going to cost us a lot of extra money i know my husbnad will hold that against me! 

The breeder didn't even mention the option of us not taking her. She made it seem like this wasn't a big deal. I know based on our contract i can back out though. The breeder knows how much i love this dog already so i'm sure it didn't even cross her mind that i might not take her based on this.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Umbilical hernias don't always end up a big deal...tho they do need to be monitored. I think you should ask the breeder to pay for the fixing, yes it can be done at the same time as her spaying, but I don't think that you should have to pay.... Do you have your vet chosen already? I would suggest calling the vet and asking their opinion on it and maybe ask the breeder to have the pup examined by your vet


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear wee Olive has a hernia. The rescue collie I got had one and it was simply and easily fixed during her being spayed. I dont even remember it costing more so might be worth phoning your vet and asking if it would be much more expensive and whether they would advise you taking another pup or that its not a big problem.

After having it with Itsy I have to say for me it would not put me off another pup with the same as long as it was a pet dog that was going to be spayed and not for breeding.

If your vet says it will cost X pounds more I would be getting back to the breeder and asking for that reduction in the purchase price tho.

(edited to add, cross posted with Amanda)


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie had an umbilical hernia as a pup and it wasn't much of an issue ... it was fixed at the same time as spaying and meant the wound was a little longer than it would have been. It didn't cause a problem though and I don't remember it costing much more, if any more, to be done.

Check with your vet what the extra cost would be and ask if they think it would cause a problem ... that may settle it in your mind.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley has an umbilical hernia & it has been monitored by the vet/nurse. They are happy to sort it when he has the chop!!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

The majorty of umbilical hernias don't cause a problem and we often repair them at the time of spay with no extra cost as it is often the same area as the incision so usually no extra work. They need to be monitored as large hernias can allow bowel to slip through which can lead to problems but this is less common than you would think. Ask the breeder to have the pup checked by a vet and they can advise you whther it is likely to cause a problem before the pup is spayed. Also, as mentioned- ask your vet if there would be an extra charge to repair it and ask the breeder to either pay or give a discount.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, Ellie had a small hernia when we got her (which the breeder told us about) Our vet examined her at her puppy check and confirmed it was an umbilical hernia which should be monitered in case in got any bigger but shouldn't cause any problem.

We had it repaired 2 weeks ago when we got Ellie spayed, at no extra cost.


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

jaimebpa1 said:


> I'm totally bummed out. I found out last night that Olive has a small umbilical hernia probably from the mom pulling her umilical cord to hard. The breeder told me it was small and she has had a couple of puppies with the same thing and it healed on it's own. She said my vet would need to monitor it and since we're having her spayed at 6 months could fix it then.
> 
> I don't know what to think. I love her already, but it's not ideal to get a puppy you know as a health issue. My husband is very logical and told me he doesn't want this puppy. There are 2 other puppies from a lighter litter to choose from, but it would break my heart to just toss Olive aside like that.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am quite new to this website and a very new mummy to my gorgeous cockerpoo girl called smudge. She is 16 weeks old tomorrow and when I got her checked at the vets when I first got he, he told me smudge had the same thing.  He said it was no big deal and for £30 approx they could sort it when she got spayed at 6 months. I have not given it a moments thought since then. Smudge has already given me her heart and visa versa. I have been told it is quite common and nothing to worry about.....it certainly gives smudge no distress or pain. Obviously I am no expert, but I don't think it's a reason to not keep your little cockerpoo. Don't know what others think? All I know is she is an utterly adorable happy puppy. Hope this has helped and you can get on enjoying your lovely new puppy......love the name by the way.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I feel a lot better after reading everyone's responses. I talked with the breeder again and she said her vet told her it was small and shouldn't cause an issue before it could be repaired at 6 months. I'm already attached to the dog so there is no way i'm going to let something like this stop me from getting her. My husband has come around too since i've explained what it is to him.

I asked the breeder if she would cover the costs of the repairs if it was going to be over $50. I know technically she should cover it no matter what, but I'm ok with covering it if it's under $50. She agreed to cover the costs should it need to be repaired so i feel good about it all now.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Lizzy! I must have posted at the same time as you. I think I was just shocked when I first heard about it because I wasn't expecting it and i didn't know exactly what it was. I knew i still wanted the puppy (I love her already), but my husband was not happy as he thinks of the puppy as more of a "purchase" than a family member. I know once we have her at home she'll be his baby and he'll feel bad that he considered not getting her over this!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Small umbilical hernias are actually more common than what you think,one pup i bred had one and it never got any bigger,several clients dogs have had them as pups and they too have never come to anything,i certainly wouldnt consider not getting her over a hernia,they are very easily fixed,usually while they are getting spayed but the dogs i know with hernias didnt need any treatment at all xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Make sure your hubby sees all of these comments...it may make it easier for him to still bring Olive home


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur has one too - the breeder gave me £50 of his original price, but I would have paid full price anyway for hi mas it was only a small one - We had alot of dogs when I was younger and as Mandy says it is quiet common and usually causes no problems. You cant breed from a bitch with one but as you are getting her spayed that wont be an issue.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you have decided to stay with Olive, it would have been so hard on you to back out........, it sounds like a fairly small thing that shouldn't cause a problem and lots of lovely people have put your mind at rest.

Don't worry your hubby will soon get out of his "purchase" mind set.........he will probably be bowled over and fall in love like you have once she is home and part of the family


----------

